# Enrico Pucci vs Magneto



## Kenny Florian (Oct 25, 2007)

VS



Here are some feats of Magneto: Magneto

-Fight happens at night
-Takes place in a junk yard.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 25, 2007)

What is Pucci capable of?


----------



## atom (Oct 25, 2007)

lol.. pucci wins.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 25, 2007)

What are Pucci abilities. Is he Vampire? or Human?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 25, 2007)

He's a reality warper.

So he wins easily.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2007)

Not really.

That doesn't tell us anything.

Reality warpers come in vastly different power levels.


----------



## atom (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as Pucci's RW is global, this will be stomp in his favor.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2007)

Is anyone going to actually tell us his powers?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know about that Stand and its no where near Instantaneous. What else does he got going and is he human because Mags can just shut him down and being in a junk yard he could put Pucci down even with Universe ending Stand.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 26, 2007)

Pucci's Stand is called Stairway to Heaven.

Here's what it does:



Taleran said:


> Stairway to Heaven / Made in Heaven (both names are correct since one appeared in WSJ and one in the volumes.)
> 
> 
> this stand has the power to greatly speed up time / in turn it uses that to destroy the current universe and remake it in Pucci's ideal image. (don't ask my translation of this event isn't 100% accurate although scans will show what I mean).
> ...


----------



## Power16 (Oct 26, 2007)

Is Pucci Human? If so and Made in Heaven doesn't seem to be Instant, Mags should be able to kill (brain and iron) and with junk yard at hand too.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 26, 2007)

Stairway to Heaven lets Pucci move without time.

Mags has no shot in hell.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Do stands activate instantaneously?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 26, 2007)

How fast does it activate, Mags who has reacted to lightspeed at time will most likely get the drop on him first as long as he goes straight for the kill.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 26, 2007)

Pucci was beating on a time stopper.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Pucci was beating on a time stopper.



So was Sylar


----------



## Power16 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean by that. what did he exactly do.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 26, 2007)

Havoc said:


> So was Sylar



Yeah but Comparing Jotaro to Hiro is like comparing Professor X to Parkman. :S


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't you go bad mouthing Hiro


----------



## Power16 (Oct 26, 2007)

So this is all about who can draw first blood then. If it gets dragged out, Pucci has the upper hand from then on. Mags chances of winning is all about the start and going for instant kill (brain, iron) as long as Pucci is Human.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

If Mags can't win instantly he wont win at all.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty much.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

Pucci also has Whitesnake and C Moon


----------



## Sylar (Oct 26, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Pucci also has Whitesnake and C Moon



Does he keep those stands after he gets Stairway to Heaven?

Hell he probably could do this with just C Moon.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn. Forgot about Made in Heaven. I meant for this to be 

WhiteSnake and Cmoon stands only.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 27, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> Damn. Forgot about Made in Heaven. I meant for this to be
> 
> WhiteSnake and Cmoon stands only.



In this case, I imagine that Pucci can take it via gravity control + soul steal.

Unless I'm missing something, which I probably am.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2007)

Has Pucci reacted to attack that are well past the speed of light?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2007)

Just putting the Info out there


_White Snake (Enrico Pucci) White Snake can steal and give stands as "DISC"s to people. It turns other people's stands into discs which it can manipulate at will.It can also produce a mist that slowly digests objects like stomach acid, and impersonate other people for a limited time. The DISCs created by White Snake are physical objects, so they can be carried by anyone and continue to exist despite of White Snake's later upgrades._

&

_C-Moon (Enrico Pucci) A stand with the ability to adjust gravity to any direction it desires within a 3km range. The stand user's head is used as the center of gravity. The stand was created when Pucci fused his original stand White Snake with the green baby that was made from Dio's bones._


----------



## Power16 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> In this case, I imagine that Pucci can take it via gravity control + *soul steal*.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, which I probably am.



Elaborate on that. If Mags has shields up i don't think he will be affected by Gravity and he should able to shut Pucci down being Human and all (attacks brain or blood).


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2007)

Can Pucci tank/survive or react to Magento's wormholes?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 27, 2007)

Pucci is a high level cosmic. He could probably even beat Galactus (if the UN wasn't allowed)


----------



## Power16 (Oct 27, 2007)

His powers involve moving time so that no one can catch up i don't see that effecting Galactus and if that's all their is too ti, i can see him reshaping the Universe with Big G being unaffected.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 27, 2007)

He would reshape the entire universe, force it into a Big Crunch and then recreate it just the way he wants.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, i know that part but i thought the procedure was through a sort of time manipulation and Big G shouldn't have any problem with that and should be able to attack him while the procedure is going on.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2007)

He can use the power on himself to move without time


----------



## Power16 (Oct 28, 2007)

Umm, i think i might misunderstand the process in which he end/make the universe can you explain again.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's some other "translation" for Made in Heaven that I found.  Not sure how accurate the translation really is though.  Was taken from a French wiki. ><

Altavista.
_
Stairway to Heaven/Made in Heaven

(This stand has two names because the translations divergent about it)

Evolution of C-Moon, judicious being the ultimate Stand according to Dio Brando (in the logic of the history and considering the fifth part, this stand would be a kind of "The World Requiem"). Stairway to Heaven is able to modify the gravitational forces of the solar system and undoubtedly even of the whole universe (it is to some extent C-Moon with an quasi-unlimited ray). As the gravitational power increases, time accelerates to him also in an exponential way. The limit of Stairway to Heaven is that the alive beings of animal type are not affected; for them, time continues normally, they do not age amongst other things, contrary to the plants. Because of that, the human ones are completely desynchronized with the real time; for example, a person entering a cold room will be immediately frozen, because the effect will be the same one as if there had remained several months there. Pucci is not affected for him (since a Stand does not assign in any event not its manager), it moves without the measurement of time, and can thus be driven at the speed which it wishes, giving the impression of téléporter, etc.

The speed maximum of Stairway to Heaven is of a trillion of time that of the speed-light (a billion billion). At this speed, the universe will quickly have ceased its evolution and will implosera, creating a new Big-bang. Time continuing to accelerate, the universe will be recreated and the user of Stairway to Heaven will be in measurement thanks to his Stand to refashion the world as it wishes it. Because of the released power, null another person that that which handles Stairway to Heaven cannot survive the new Big-bang, but as the world is recreated, the people will return immediately to the life. The people who were killed before by Stairway to Heaven will also return to the life, but in a a little different form and with a personality, history, name, different from the original.

Stairway to Heaven also is equipped, as noted previously, of all the capacities of C-Moon, but without the limits of distances.

Pucci wanted to rewrite the world, with the single made modification, that all the people would be capable of Précognition. It thought that with that, the man would have a better comprehension of the life and would appreciate his existence better.

Physically speaking, Stairway to Heaven resembles a centaur but not in the sense that one could usually think. It is a crossing between a body of horse (head, leg of front, bust) and of human (bust, arm, belly), giving the impression of a rider legless cripple overlapping a half of horse. Moreover, the tètes and articulations of the Stand has reasons in the shape of watch._

Google.
_
Stairway to Heaven/Made in Heaven

(This stand has two names because the translations differ on it)

The evolution of C-Moon, supposed to be the ultimate according Dio Stand Brando (in the logic of history, and considering the fifth game, it would stand a kind of "The World Requiem"). Stairway to Heaven is able to change the gravitational forces of the solar system and perhaps even the entire universe (it's a kind C-Moon with a radius almost unlimited). As gravitational power increases, the time it also accelerates exponentially. The limit of Stairway to Heaven is that living beings like animals are not affected; For them, time continues normally, they do not get older, among other things, as opposed to plants. Because of this, people are completely désynchronisés with real time; For example, a person entering a cold room will be immediately frozen, the effect will be the same as if he was there for several months. Pucci it is not affected (because Stand anyway does not handler), he moves without time measurement, and can therefore move at the speed he wants, giving the impression that he teleport, and so on.

The maximum speed of Stairway to Heaven is a trillion times that of vitesse-lumière (a billion billion). At that speed, the world will quickly ceased its evolution and implosera, creating a new Big Bang. The weather continues to accelerate, the universe and will recreate the user to Stairway to Heaven will be able through its stand to reshape the world as he wishes. Because of the power generated, no person other than the one who handles Stairway to Heaven can not survive in the new Big Bang, but as the world recreates, people will come back to life immediately. Those who have previously been killed by Stairway to Heaven come back to life also, but in a slightly different form and with a personality, history, name, different from the original.

Stairway to Heaven also has, as noted above, all the powers of C-Moon, but without the limits of distances.

Pucci wanted to rewrite the world, with the only change, that all people would be able to Precognition. He thought that this man would have a better understanding of life and better appreciate its existence.

Physically speaking, Stairway to Heaven looks like a centaur, but not in the way one might ordinarily think. It is a cross between a horse's body (head, leg before, bust) and a human (chest, arm, stomach), giving the impression of a knight cul-de-jatte riding a horse half . In addition, tètes and articulations of the reasons Stand has shaped watch.
_


----------



## Power16 (Oct 28, 2007)

From the definition it seem like something anyone that exist outside of time can effect Pucci before the process ends.


----------

